# Stands!



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello, I am in need of a stand for my 55 gallon fish tank but I am not wanting to go out and buy a $200 stand at the stores.. any ideas on where to find a cheap used one or a cheap new one? any and all ideas would be great.. thank you!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

davery08 said:


> Hello, I am in need of a stand for my 55 gallon fish tank but I am not wanting to go out and buy a $200 stand at the stores.. any ideas on where to find a cheap used one or a cheap new one? any and all ideas would be great.. thank you!


Check places like kijiji, craigslist... You could also build your own stand farily easily out of 2x4's.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

craigslist...... and also for a 55gal ... youcan just go to walmart or somewhere similiar they sell the iron stands for like $50.


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

I'd love to build my own and might this summer when the weather gets warmer.. I've seen some good pictures of custom built stands and was very impressed


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

Here is how i made mine for my 55 gal , look at the second post that TheCableGuy posted it show how to built the frame step by step , made mine exactly like that and it works great , total cost of mine was about 150$

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/194034-diy-stand-idea/

good luck !


----------



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

I fabricated one for my 55 gallon out of steel all for under 100 bucks!


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

I just bought this one for my 75 gallon tank. It's well made and pretty cheap. I contemplated making my own, but in the end this saved me a lot of time and the price was right.

For a 55, it's under $145 shipped to your door.
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3732+9881&pcatid=9881


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

sheppard has made a few stands in his day. im sure he will pitch in with some assistance


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

VJventrella said:


> I fabricated one for my 55 gallon out of steel all for under 100 bucks!
> View attachment 200262


Awesome P's on the stand!!


----------

